
Sweden defies lockdown trend – bets on responsible residents - threatofrain
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/sweden-defies-lockdown-trend-bets-citizens-acting-responsibly-n1172781
======
threatofrain
> Public gatherings of more than 50 people are prohibited, but there are no
> restrictions on private meetings, meaning parties and corporate events can
> still go ahead. Libraries and swimming pools remain open.

> Standing at bars has been prohibited, but restaurants are still able to
> offer table service. Students over 16 have been asked to study from home,
> but kindergartens and elementary schools are still open.

